# Hen & Chicken Bay -Parramatta River 16 May - 9.00 am is



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Gday team ,

I will be leaving from the boat ramp on Wymston Pde ( off Glen Ormond Ave) at 9.00 am (ish)
For those with UHF I will be on Ch 27. :lol:

Bring your favourite sx40s 8)

hope to see you on the water.
cheers
Devo


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

doh would have been able to make this one but gotta sort out something with putting the yak up on the roof on my own, maybe next time.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope to be there by 0915.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

What part of Sydney are you in Fletcher ? If you are in the Leichardt/Haberfield region I I could swing by and we could put it on my car ?


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in West Killara, will be practicing getting it on and off by myself (nearly always going to be solo) so hopefully ill make it next trip. Looking forward to it.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fletcher check your PMs


----------

